# Been a while-some photos



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi All-
It's been a while since I've been on. Still dealing with my husband (soon-to-be-ex) and all the crap he's putting me through. Don't know how I'm still waking everyday but I am! Anyway, thought I would share some recent photos I took in Plymouth and Newport. Enjoy!

Mayflower in Plymouth









Just a cool shot of a tree in my neighborhood.









Newport Harbor













































Local petting zoo..


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Love the tree shot.  Great the way you left/enhanced the vignetting in the corners of the shot to give it that old-time feel.  Really loved the geese shot as well.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Lovely! I would love to live in that part of the country.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting, we miss you!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pictures! I really like that first one of the boat. I hope the husband soon becomes an ex as quickly and smoothly as possible.


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

Oooh, pretty  I really like the New Harbor one of the duck. Nice shots!


----------

